# Is it easier to get hired for a transport service?



## Glorified (Apr 12, 2007)

As opposed to a 911 service. Especially since I am a student, I need a flexible schedule.  Are transport services more lenient with scheduling? Here is the place I would like to work for after I get my NREMT-B certification (God willing). http://www.maineambulance.com/index.html 

They do some 911, but only if other towns are overloaded.  I actually enjoyed tranfers more on my clinical time, because you actually get to look at the patient and I learned a lot more too.  Sure, I liked the 911 calls. It was fun to get the adrenaline flowing, but I enjoyed the transports more. Is this weird?


----------



## BossyCow (Apr 12, 2007)

Glorified said:


> Sure, I liked the 911 calls. It was fun to get the adrenaline flowing, but I enjoyed the transports more. Is this weird?



Yes it is!


----------



## Jon (Apr 12, 2007)

Usually it is eaiser to get in with a transport service, compared to a 911 service.



Glorified said:


> ...but I enjoyed the transports more. Is this weird?


 
It is a phase. It will pass. Give it a little while... you'll be burned out on transports and be unhappy.

You can learn a lot working transport. Your see a lot of patients that you can't kill, no matter how hard you try. You'll get lots of practice at paperwork, and probably vehicle operations... these are good things, when you go to get a job with a 911 service later.

This service sounds like a good thing, too... the chance to do 911 calls and transports at the same time... this is good experience.


----------



## KEVD18 (Apr 12, 2007)

yes its easier to get on a transport company than a 911 for the simple reason that most of use get into this job for the 911 stuff so when we get that job, we saty there. there is an unreal turnover rate in the private sector(atleast in ma). like one company hiring roughly 30-40% of their satff every year.

i work a transport service with a major mutual aid agreement. i work 24hr shifts and, for the most part, i do transports during the day and city 911 at night. a great mix.


----------



## VinBin (Apr 12, 2007)

Jon said:


> It is a phase. It will pass. Give it a little while... you'll be burned out on transports and be unhappy.


 
heh, how true is that Jon.  

I think you need a good ratio of transport to 911/emergency responses.  Transport is good, great experience, but too much of it can be a bit frustrating.


----------



## Glorified (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks guys, I can see how I could get burned out on transports and how it is good experience nonetheless.  Ideally I would be working there while I am getting my associate degree in paramedicine. Thanks guys, I appreciate it.  More comments welcome.


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 12, 2007)

Unfortunately, many EMTs and Paramedics that do routine transports don't take advantage of the potential to learn something on each transport. I tried to learn at least one thing even if it was a different medicine with each patient. If you happen to see in the H&P that the pt has a mechanical heart valve; can you detect it when you listen to heart sounds? If to you transport to CT or MRI, do you stick around a little to get glimpse into the world of medical technology? When going to the dialysis clinics, do you really understand what is happening there as far as electrolytes and fluid management? Hanging out there actually gets me nervous because the pt's BP can drop below 80 sys quickly. Yet, the dialysis nurses are calmly making a couple of adjustments on the machine and BP starts upward. 

You have the chance to meet different healthcare professionals. If you've got a few minutes, introduce yourself. Perfect a few communication skills with employees and pts. When you get good at it, even busy people will take a few minutes to talk to you. Check name badges and NETWORK while waiting for your pt or paperwork. 

Befriend a Physical Therapist if you transport to a hospital that has a Sports Medicine Center. You might get a quick tour of a PT department that would make Gold's drool. Some have lg swimming pools with underwater treadmills. 

While working in the Pulmonary Function Lab, I enjoyed taking EMTs (waiting for their pt to finish a test) on a tour. They didn't realize we had the capability to do and have done metabolic testing via treadmills on professional athletes. They also didn't know that professional athletes came to our big HBO chamber after hours to "dive" in attempts to heal quicker. I also told them about opportunities in HBO and dive medicine for EMTs. This is something they had not thought about and may not have been exposed to if it hadn't been for a routine transport.  

You can also check out many different types of access ports that can be placed in a pt.  Elderly pts love to be noticed and if approached with your best manners will let you assess and improve those skills that if perfected, will come easily in emergencies. There's nothing more embarrassing than an EMT or Paramedic fumbling at a scene when the adrenaline is flowing, trying to take a BP because they haven't practiced enough. You can also get used to reading lab and x-ray reports. You can read H&Ps, paying close attention to how a physician organizes his data. Just being exposed to all of these things will make you more comfortable in the medical environment.  Pay attention to the little things that make the healthcare system function as a whole. If you decide to continue your education in some medical field, you may be a few steps ahead of your class.  

If you look at how much there is to learn, burnout shouldn't come for a long time.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Apr 12, 2007)

VentMedic, I could have not said it better myself, It is true, there is always an opportunity to learn something new, and see the many different professions that are in the medical field.


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 12, 2007)

I have just one more little comment on routine transports. 

The patient that you are transporting to a rehab or convalescent center may have been the "SAVE" of a 911 EMS crew. You have now become part of this patient's circle of life on possibly the road to recovery.


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Apr 22, 2007)

i work for an ambulance transport service at night and i volunteer on my town squad for 911 calls every other hour, lol....


----------



## Artique (Apr 22, 2007)

In short/long Ventmedic made some great points. Not points of a mandatory nature but if you take your carrer seriously then it should be followed. Thats some great motivation.


----------



## Glorified (Apr 25, 2007)

Jon said:


> Usually it is eaiser to get in with a transport service, compared to a 911 service.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are so right.  I guess it was just a two day phase.  After going on my second clinical shift, I go three trauma calls in a row all towards the end.  The day started out with two transfers spanning a time frame of 5 hours and had me really bored.  

The day ended with those 3 trauma calls.  I got my first MVA, and boy was that exciting.  head on collision on a country road.  The two cars had a semi-head on collision and ended up sideways. The guy (66 yom) didn't even remember what had happened. I kept explaining he was in a really bad car accident. Complaining of chest pain that was a 9/10 and a really bad head ache.  I started 02 and counted his respirations as the medic started an IV and assesed for injuries.  Streering wheel was bent forward and bystander was holding c-spine.  I got to help backboard him too.  Later, x-rays revealed a C-5 fracture and broken ribs.  I now see how important it is to stabilze the spine. Volly FD wanted to cut the door off, but we just decided to take him out the other door. 

Second trauma, we were dispatched to a 15 yom that got hit in the head with a lacrosse ball. Later we find out he had collided with another player.  He was wearing a helmet.  Had to unscrew his face mask and place towels under his neck because shoulder pads displaced his neck.  Started 02 in ambulance and couldn't count his respirations because of pads.  


Third was a little old lady who fell and had lacerations on her head.  She said she felt great and had no pain. 

On my first transfer I got to hear my first rhonchi sounds. 

This clinical was just as good as my first, but I got to do a tiny bit more, and now I know I want to be an EMT for sure.  I finish class in a couple weeks hopefully and then I will see if a can volunteer at a nearby town and maybe get paid at a local transfer service at the same time per diem.  These plans will probably change, but as of now I am fairly optimistic.


----------



## SwissEMT (Apr 27, 2007)

Glorified said:


> \couldn't count his respirations because of pads.



Tip: Grab that Stethoscope. It's for more than just BPs! I actually use a steth when doing Resp. EVERY time now. 
-I get an accurate number every time 
-don't face the problem of possible cultural barriers in which a female pt may feel uncomfortable with you staring at her. 
-AND MOST OF ALL: You get to hear dozens upon dozens of lung sounds.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 27, 2007)

You should had been taught, one can assess respiratory pattern by watching abdominal wall, use of accessory muscles such as trapezius (shoulder neck area) etc.. Practice makes perfect....

R/r 911


----------



## Glorified (Apr 27, 2007)

The kid had his giant lacrosse shoulder pads on that cover up his chest. In addition he wasnt using his abdomen to inhale.  The medic had a hard enough time getting a set of lung sounds.  The only reason we didnt take the pads off was because we only had the option of a.) ruining them or b.) endangering c-spine stabilization.  I did count respirations via abdomen/accessory muscles with the MVA I had gotten an hour before - steering wheel into chest that hospital x-rays showed he had broken ribs as well as a c-5 fracture.  Counting respirations via stethoscope sounds like a good idea.


----------



## SwissEMT (Apr 27, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> You should had been taught, one can assess respiratory pattern by watching abdominal wall, use of accessory muscles such as trapezius (shoulder neck area) etc.. Practice makes perfect....
> 
> R/r 911



I know perfectly well how to assess respiratory rate by using those techniques. I have just found that in many situations you need to use other means.

The most recent incident happened a few months back at an MVA. 24 y/o vietnamese female pt who would barely let us touch her. I ended up making her uncomfortable because she thought I was staring at her rack. Language barriers..-_-  I still think about that call. I hated that feeling.


----------



## Amack (Jun 21, 2007)

KEVD18 said:


> yes its easier to get on a transport company than a 911 for the simple reason that most of use get into this job for the 911 stuff so when we get that job, we saty there. there is an unreal turnover rate in the private sector(atleast in ma). like one company hiring roughly 30-40% of their satff every year.
> 
> i work a transport service with a major mutual aid agreement. i work 24hr shifts and, for the most part, i do transports during the day and city 911 at night. a great mix.



What company do you work for in MA?


----------



## mfrjason (Jun 22, 2007)

Getting in with a transport service is a good thing, cuz then if you decide you wanna go work for a fulltime service you will already have your foot in the door.


----------



## emt9577 (Jun 24, 2007)

I agree whole heartedly about getting burned out doing transports. I work for a private transport service, and was working supposedly 24 hr shifts that were commonly tranferring in 48-72 hours on followed with 12 off, then back in for another 24-72 hours, that sucked doing only transports. I hav sinced moved into another job in the company, by setting up the radio systems we use. I avoid going back on for a transport, however anytime there is a 911 call, I am more than willing to jump on. I dont know if Im just lazy, but I think im just brned out about the transports. I will agree though that there is a lot that can be learned during transports, and I wont forget what I learned there.


----------



## Glorified (Jun 27, 2007)

Applied to two services.  Denied.  Too young.  Too many violations (all two of them).  I guess if I had a perfect driver's record they might allow me to work.

Trouble is, the municipal services around will probably only allow me to volunteer as a 3rd person....and my NR expires before I am 21.  Lame....

Still haven't heard back from the volunteer EMS I want to work for.....


----------



## medicdan (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry, unnecessary post.


----------



## Emtgirl21 (Jun 28, 2007)

I worked for a transport service for about the first 9 months of my EMS career. You can kill patient on a transfer truck. Beware of Dialysis pt especially post treatment. Take vitals on EVERYONE. 

As a Green EMT its hard to get hired at a 911 service. However about the time i hit 9 months in the field I started having services call me! The service i work for now I had to pursue them for about 3 months. I've been there for about 8 months now and I'm loving it! Still on a transfer truck but in my down time i can ride 3rd out with the ALS trucks or be second truck on Priorty one calls.


----------



## sarahharter (Jun 28, 2007)

*transport and 911*

YES!!! i work full time for a transport service and part time for two 911 services and volunteer for about three 911 services. it was alot easier to get into the transport than into the 911!!! tranports suck but they give you time perfecting the basics and when i work the 911 i get my oh :censored::censored::censored::censored: calls that i love so much!!! i think that everyone should have to do a small amount of time at a transport company because there are some people who go to 911 first and dont even have the basics down!!!


----------

